# Western Ky Craigs List..



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Looks like he's in a safe home until he is adopted out, but you can always provide the original poster with contact info for the rescues. You can find a national list of them here in this thread:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...m/12679-world-wide-golden-rescue-listing.html


----------

